# Nissan Navara or Toyota Hilux



## Stuart (Aug 17, 2015)

So I'll finally be upgrading my 2000 DX Navara to something that slightly newer with less kms and with most the money for getting outdoors already spent on it. I like Nissans, they have been good to me but we also use Hiluxs exclusively at work and they have seemed to be rather reliable. My current options are a 2006 V6 4l Hilux with 195000kms or a 2007 D40 4l V6 Navara with 212000kms of which both have had ~10k of accessories fitted to save the hassle of doing it myself. 

Given the option, which would be a better buy considering it will be used as a bush basher / tour bus to carry 2 dogs, 2 children and 2 adults to various remote areas.

Stu


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

We have quite a few Hilux's at work & they're just so reliable, be hard to beat IMO.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 18, 2015)

Late model diesel hilux's are garbage.

I have 3 mates with them.
All 3 have done there injectors at 100k km
And 2 have done a gearbox.

No towing, just general farm highway driving.

Research replacing the injectors and you will see what a lemon they are.

Petrol ones are very thirsty unless on gas.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 18, 2015)

Cheers for the heads up. I have started leaning towards the Navara particularly because of its condition and history however the Hilux is here....


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 18, 2015)

i work at turbotune and all we do now days is tune turbo diesels and toyotas are great cars as are d40 navs but for me the hilux's are more a work ute and the d40 is full of plastic. if funds allow and you want toyota go a 70 series, if not find a factory nissan gu patrol td42 turbo diesel... you will never look back both options are a savage off road vehicle and both can make nice power, get fair economy and both make great torque... JMO


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 23, 2015)

Get a foard ranger or Holden ammerock or even a Nissian patrol very nice trucks, mind you ammerock is a little in the high end in terms of $$ but I think its awesome.We have a Nissan Navarra and it had 4 rebuilds within 20000km's! Not to mention it has a small cab size and new one is even smaller! We have the d20. No one has had problems with the d40 apparently. Hiluxes are cool, never really properly checked one out though.


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 23, 2015)

Stay away from the nissan d40s they are crap full of electrical problems clutch problems etc. I worked at a dealership for a while and one of the worst of the many stories I heard was a guy traveling over gateway bridge and his engine shut down while at speed he couldn't restart it with the key. He was costing down the other side of the bridge when he flicked on his lights and that's what kicked it over, had it back in to get checked out and the guys couldn't find anything wrong.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 23, 2015)

Good advice all, thanks. Test driving both next weekend and will know from there


----------



## reptalica (Aug 25, 2015)

Stuey I too have a Nissan Navara 2000 DX model and swear by it. Apart from routine maintenance she hasn't missed a beat. I've now done about 230,000 and reckon she's good for another 230K. 

Ticks all the boxes as far as I'm concerned.

In second place I've heard the Ford Ranger is highly rated.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 26, 2015)

A 2000 model navara in first place to a late model ranger second?

Lol.

I have a 2014 ranger after test driving them all.


----------



## PistolPython (Aug 26, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> Get a foard ranger or Holden ammerock or even a Nissian patrol very nice trucks, mind you ammerock is a little in the high end in terms of $$ but I think its awesome.We have a Nissan Navarra and it had 4 rebuilds within 20000km's! Not to mention it has a small cab size and new one is even smaller! We have the d20. No one has had problems with the d40 apparently. Hiluxes are cool, never really properly checked one out though.


Whats a Holden ammerock? Is that like a Falcodore


----------



## cement (Aug 28, 2015)

Neither.
70 series landcruiser HDJ78R with the factory turbo and 1HDfte motor. Best engine ever built, in my opinion.
Did over 2000 klms in 4wd on a 2 month trip through the cape in mine 3 years ago, fully loaded, 900 kgs of camper trailer and a large tinny on the roof and never missed a beat, still hasn't.
Replaced a clutch and a pinion bearing in the rear diff recently, but it is a 10 yr old workhorse,... they are made for what you want to do.


----------



## JMoore (Aug 29, 2015)

PistolPython said:


> Whats a Holden ammerock? Is that like a Falcodore


Havn't you heard? The Holden ammerock is the leading competitor of the Volkswagen Colorado.


----------



## CrazyNut (Aug 30, 2015)

PistolPython said:


> Whats a Holden ammerock? Is that like a Falcodore


Sorry my bad its its valks waggon not holden. Valks waggon amarock. Don't know why I said holden, I hate holden lol


----------



## Stuart (Oct 3, 2015)

Well in the end, the Navara won out, sorry Hilux....

Took it for a test spin today


----------



## cement (Oct 3, 2015)

Hahaha! well sorry bud, but now we are sworn enemies!!
Didn't you know that Landcruisers eat nissans and crap out mitsubishi's?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 3, 2015)

Thems fighting speak sir


----------

